# Bad-harry...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

This is just what Harry thought of the devil horns I tried to put on his head...there was me trying to get into the spirit of things (inspired by GRF!) and look where my efforts got me...

One quick flip of the head and they were in his knashers...









and that was the end of that...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I bet it didn't take long for that. lol. I just love Harry and Tilly pics ! Thanks !


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Yup...he flipped his head and it was literally half a second before they were clasped in those paws!! Little bugger!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL he sure showed you that doggie costumes are just for silly American dogs


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Actually, Harry was just in the spirit of his costume, acting just like a devil


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWWW Harry is so CUTE!! Maybe he would lend them to Klondike, if there is anything left of them! LOL


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Ahhh, the devil made him do it! Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, Harry didn't agree with the Devil costume. I guess he told those horns!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is telling you that he is not a little devil but an angel.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, Harry, what big teeth you have!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like Harry's "Devil be ******" attitude. :


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Harry is so cute!! I don't think he like the devil horns.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

awww - too bad you couldn't catch a picture of him with them on before he destroyed them.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Think Harry has told you what he thinks of Halloween - what about Tilly, does she get to dress up?


----------

